# PC/Projector/Surround Sound



## matix018 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm a first-timer looking to set up a basic HT. I've done some searching but haven't really found what I'm looking for in terms of setup help, so I thought this would be a trusty place to ask for guidance 

What I'd like is to be able to play movies/netflix/etc from my desktop PC, through a projector, and have 5.1 surround sound hooked up to it. I won't be using cable/dish or anything besides my computer. 
My sound card supports 5.1 and I can definitely upgrade to support 7.1 if anyone highly recommends that. I am in an apartment with the viewing area of ~12'x12'. The projector that I'm looking at is the BenQ W1070 1080P 3D Home Theater Projector. Speakers TBD. My main question is what component hooks up to what? PC to projector and speakers to PC? Does a receiver benefit anything in the equation, or do I just need the speakers? And with what type of connections should I shoot for in order to maximize sound quality? Due to my lack of knowledge in this area, I'm sure I'm leaving out some valuable/necessary information, so just let me know if you need any more details  

Thanks so much for any and all input,
Nick


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You said you have 5.1... I am assuming that all you have is a PC that is 5.1 capable. If this is what you have then you would do the following:

Hook up the PC to your AV Receiver via HDMI (you can run your audio via HDMI or Digital (depending on your PC connections and AVR). You could also hookup the audio to a multichannel amp and then hookup the speakers to it. If you go the amp route I would try out JRiver MC18 since you can adjust all your channels.

Hookup the HDMI from your AVR to your projector.

Hook up your speakers to your AVR.

If you are only going to listen to it, you could just hookup the HDMI from your PC direct to your projector and use the internal speakers. Now you will be able to listen to it but it will not play anywhere near as loud as a AVR nor will you have 5.1.


----------



## matix018 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you ellisr63! That's just what I needed. 
Yes, I only have a 5.1 capable PC right now. I'm going to go the AVR route. 
If I were to hook up an old NES, would I just need a coaxial to HDMI adapter and go into the AVR with it?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

matix018 said:


> Thank you ellisr63! That's just what I needed.
> Yes, I only have a 5.1 capable PC right now. I'm going to go the AVR route.
> If I were to hook up an old NES, would I just need a coaxial to HDMI adapter and go into the AVR with it?


Sorry, I am not familiar with the NES hookups. What are the hookups?


----------



## matix018 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's the screw on type like the one you would use to attach your internet modem to the wall outlet. Does that make sense?  (hopefully my attachment works/shows enough of what i mean)


----------

